# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Rodino pismo ministru Vargi povodom najava prisilnog cijepljenja djece

## mujica

Lijepo ste napisali pismo ministru. Htio bih se, za sada, osvrnuti samo na jedan zahtjev iz pisma:



> Uz to, smatramo da treba poboljšati sustav prijava nuspojava;  pojednostaviti ga, a zdravstvene djelatnike i roditelje informirati o  načinima prijave nuspojava.


Naime, sustav prijavljivanja nuspojava se ne može pojednostaviti jer je najednostavniji mogući. Naime već više od godinu dana svatko može prijaviti sumnju na nuspojavu cijepljenja Hrvatskoj agenciji za lijekove i medicinske proizvode, online ili poštom.
Više o postupku ovdje: http://www.halmed.hr/?ln=hr&w=farmak...ojava_postupak



> Pacijent/korisnik lijeka o svim sumnjama na nuspojave lijekova i  cjepiva treba obavijestiti svog liječnika ili ljekarnika, odnosno drugog  zdravstvenog radnika s kojim je došao u doticaj.
>                    Pacijent/korisnik lijeka može i izravno o svim  sumnjama na nuspojave lijekova i cjepiva koji se nalaze u prometu u  Republici Hrvatskoj pisano izvijestiti Agenciju putem On-line aplikacije za prijavu nuspojava ili putem obrasca (.doc) (.pdf)  ili nositelja odobrenja za stavljanje gotovog lijeka u promet.  Nuspojavu može prijaviti korisnik lijeka, a za poslovno nesposobnu  osobu, osobu s težom duševnom smetnjom ili maloljetnu osobu nuspojavu  može prijaviti roditelj, zakonski zastupnik, odnosno skrbnik.

----------


## sirius

Hvala sto si to napomenuo.
Da li mozda imas informaciju kako izgleda " potvrda" te prijavljene nuspojave? Odnosno sto se tocno dogada nakon prijave ( komisija , pregled papira i/ili osobe... ) da bi reakcija nakon cijepljenja bila dokumentirana kao nuspojava.
Jer koliko shvacam sama prijava ( cak i ako se dogodi) ne znaci da ce reakcija biti upisana kao nuspojava ( cak i onda kada se u papirima proizvodaca navodi kao nuspojava).

----------


## mujica

> Hvala sto si to napomenuo.
> Da li mozda imas informaciju kako izgleda " potvrda" te prijavljene nuspojave? Odnosno sto se tocno dogada nakon prijave ( komisija , pregled papira i/ili osobe... ) da bi reakcija nakon cijepljenja bila dokumentirana kao nuspojava.
> Jer koliko shvacam sama prijava ( cak i ako se dogodi) ne znaci da ce reakcija biti upisana kao nuspojava ( cak i onda kada se u papirima proizvodaca navodi kao nuspojava).


Koliko znam, svaku prijavu proslijede u Europski centar za praćenje nuspojava uz svoju procjenu vjerojatnosti povezanosti događaja s cijepljenjem te Nositelju odobrenja. To bi trebalo pitati HALMED za detalje. Također svaku priijavu proslijede i HZJZ-u, međutim HZJZ unosi u registar nuspojave koje (prema Zakonu o zaštiti pučanstva od zaraznih bolesti) ispuni zdravstveni djelatnik. 
I HALMED i HZJZ analiziraju pristigle nuspojave radi procjene potrebe za intervencijom (npr. povlaćenjem cjepiva ili dodatnim istraživanjima)

----------


## nevena

> Također svaku priijavu proslijede i HZJZ-u, međutim HZJZ unosi u  registar nuspojave koje (prema Zakonu o zaštiti pučanstva od zaraznih  bolesti) ispuni zdravstveni djelatnik.


Mujice, samo da potvrdim jesam li dobro razumijela. Znaci u registru nuspojavi se nalaze samo one nuspojave koje ispuni zdravstveni radnik a ne i one koje direktno HALMEDu proslijedi korisnik lijeka  (npr. roditelj za cijepljeno dijete)  pa oni zakljuce da moze imati veze sa cijepljenjem. Da li to znaci, da bi nuspojava usla u registar mora se obavijestiti lijecnik (a ne direktno Halmed) i onda lijecnik to unosi u registar nuspojava ako on smatra da je povezano sa lijekom (cjepivom)?

----------


## mujica

> Mujice, samo da potvrdim jesam li dobro razumijela. Znaci u registru nuspojavi se nalaze samo one nuspojave koje ispuni zdravstveni radnik a ne i one koje direktno HALMEDu proslijedi korisnik lijeka  (npr. roditelj za cijepljeno dijete)  pa oni zakljuce da moze imati veze sa cijepljenjem. Da li to znaci, da bi nuspojava usla u registar mora se obavijestiti lijecnik (a ne direktno Halmed) i onda lijecnik to unosi u registar nuspojava ako on smatra da je povezano sa lijekom (cjepivom)?


Pogrešno.
Postoje dva registra nuspojava.
Jedan pri HZJZ-u, u koji ulaze samo nuspojave koje prijave zdravstveni djelatnici, neovisno o procjeni HZJZ-a ima li veze s cijepljenjem i 
Jedan pri HALMED-u, u koji ulaze sve prijave, neovisno o tome tko ih je prijavio, neovisno o procjeni HALMED-a ima li veze s cijepljenjem.

----------


## sirius

> Pogrešno.
> Postoje dva registra nuspojava.
> Jedan pri HZJZ-u, u koji ulaze samo nuspojave koje prijave zdravstveni djelatnici, neovisno o procjeni HZJZ-a ima li veze s cijepljenjem i 
> Jedan pri HALMED-u, u koji ulaze sve prijave, neovisno o tome tko ih je prijavio, neovisno o procjeni HALMED-a ima li veze s cijepljenjem.


Znaci ove nuspojave koje citamo u godisnjim izvjestajima su one koji su prijavili lijecnici ( oni koji su cijepili pacijenta ili oni koji su zaprimili pacijenta nakon tezih nuspojava)? 
Da li i te prijave podlijezu procjeni lijecnika na zavodu za javno zdravstvo koji vodi statistiku ili sve ulaze u statistiku?
Pretpstavljam da za tu vrstu prijave postoji poseban obrazac i nacin prijave koji rade zdravstveni djelatnici.
obzirom na statistiku cini se da lijecnici bas ne prihavljuju nuspojave jer je statistika puno niza od one proizvodaca.
ili je postupak kompliciran pa im se ne da sa tim zezati (?)

( npr. neki dan mi se zalila susjeda da je dvoje djece predskolaca  koji su cijepljeni na pregledu , pretpostavljam trenutnom inacicom moparu-a imalo par dana proljev i temperaturu neposredno nakon primljene doze. Oboje su bili kod lijecnika . Moja susjeda je gospoda u godinama , i cijepilaje djecu bez pogovora, a ovo joj je unuka , jedna od tih dvoje.
zena samo primjecuje, nema veze sa pokretom.  :Smile:  ali pretpostavljam da je onda pedijatar taj koji ce procjeniti da li je to povezano sa cijepljenjem ili ce to pripisati virozi? Ok, nije u pitanju neka strasna nuspojava , ali nijelose znati ako jest nuspojava.
Usput, ne mogu naci odobrenje za ovaj IPV koji se sad daje predskolcima od Pastera? Ima li medu nuspjavama bolove u trbuhu ? Dijete mi  se zali vec par dana . )

----------


## Marija

> Znaci ove nuspojave koje citamo u godisnjim izvjestajima su one koji su prijavili lijecnici ( oni koji su cijepili pacijenta ili oni koji su zaprimili pacijenta nakon tezih nuspojava)?


U Halmedovom izvještaju su i jedne i druge, a i one koje su prijavili pacijenti, pogledaj str. 10.

http://www.halmed.hr/pdf/publikacije...ama_u_2014.pdf

Inače i liječnici i ljekarnici su stimulirani da prijavljuju nuspojave, jer za evidentiranje nuspojava dobivaju bodove pri svojim komorama.

----------


## plima

)


> Usput, ne mogu naci odobrenje za ovaj IPV koji se sad daje predskolcima od Pastera? Ima li medu nuspjavama bolove u trbuhu ? Dijete mi se zali vec par dana . )


Moj predškolac se cijepio u trećem mjesecu i isto imao bolove u trbuhu nekih 5 dana, nisam sigurna da li je od cjepiva.

----------


## sirius

20 prijava na lijekove i cjepiva od pedijatra 
15 prijava od lijecnika skolske medicine
ok, znam da nisu samo cjepiva u pitanju , ali statisticki je ovo jako malo , a i omjer ( izmedu pedijatara i skolske ) nije bas realan .

----------


## sirius

> )
> Moj predškolac se cijepio u trećem mjesecu i isto imao bolove u trbuhu nekih 5 dana, nisam sigurna da li je od cjepiva.


IPV ( to je polio) ili moparu? ( obicno cijepe ospice/rubeolu/ mums prvo , a ovo IPV kasnije tokom prvog razreda, ali kod E. je nesto promjenjen kalendar)

----------


## plima

Nisam sigurna koje točno, nešto MMR Vaxpro.. Uglavnom zvala sam pedijatricu drugi dan i rekla je da je vjerojatno viroza jer ih je bilo puno u to doba i da se javim ako bude još simptoma.

----------


## cvijeta73

iz današnjeg NL




> Ukupno 3.112 nuspojava lijekova, cjepiva i dodataka prehrani prijavljeno je lani Agenciji za lijekove i medicinske proizvode (HALMED), a Primorsko-goranska županija imala je uvjerljivo najvišu stopu prijavljenih nuspojava, 7,8 na 10.000 stanovnika. To međutim ne znači da su u ovoj županiji lijekovi nesigurniji, već je razvijenija svijest o potrebi prijave svake sumnje u nuspojavu lijeka. Ozbiljnih nuspojava, poput invalidnosti ili smrti, lani je bilo manje nego prethodne godine. Prijavljeno je 28 smrtnih slučajeva gdje se posumnjalo na nuspojavu lijeka, dok ih je u 2013. bilo 32. Prijavljeno je i trostruko manje slučajeva gdje je nuspojava najvjerojatnje izazvala invalidnost, dok je broj prijava nuspojava zbog kojih je pacijent hospitaliziran povećan za stotinu, sa 275 u 2013. na 376 u 2014. godini. 
> 
> U jednom slučaju, sumnju u smrt zbog negativne reakcije na lijek prijavila je obitelj pacijenta. Najteže nuspojave lijekova, koje u rijetkim slučajevima mogu završiti i smrću, najčešće se, kažu u HALMED-u,, javljaju kod bolesnika s teškom osnovnom bolešću. U smrtnim slučajevima zabilježenima u prošloj godini najčešće se radilo o nuspojavama citostatika, odnosno lijekova protiv malignih bolesti, zatim antipsihotika i lijekova iz skupine lijekova za krvotvorne organe. 
> 
> Najviše su nuspojava i lani izazvali lijekovi, ukupno 2.658 slučajeva, cjepiva 276, dok se 20 prijava odnosilo na nuspojave dodataka prehrani. Od ukupno 3.112 prijava, najviše ih se odnosilo kod lijekova za sistemske infekcije, primjerice antibiotika, i cjepiva, lijekove za kardiovaskularni sustav i citostatike. Znatno je više bilo prijava blagih nuspojava, više od 70 posto, što je posljedica većeg broja prijava od strane ljekarnika. 
> 
> U HALMED-u ipak ocjenjuju kako je 28 posto prijava bez informacije o ishodu nuspojave još uvijek neprihvatljivo visok udio. Svaku drugu prijavu podnijeli su liječnici, što je najmanje u 10 godina, dok su prijave od strane ljekarnika u porastu i iznosile su 37%. Nuspojave je prijavilo i 187 pacijenata, a udio prijava farmaceuta pao je s 29 na 23 posto.

----------


## Tashunica

> ( npr. neki dan mi se zalila susjeda da je dvoje djece predskolaca  koji su cijepljeni na pregledu , pretpostavljam trenutnom inacicom moparu-a imalo par dana proljev i temperaturu neposredno nakon primljene doze. Oboje su bili kod lijecnika . Moja susjeda je gospoda u godinama , i cijepilaje djecu bez pogovora, a ovo joj je unuka , jedna od tih dvoje.
> zena samo primjecuje, nema veze sa pokretom.  ali pretpostavljam da je onda pedijatar taj koji ce procjeniti da li je to povezano sa cijepljenjem ili ce to pripisati virozi? Ok, nije u pitanju neka strasna nuspojava , ali nijelose znati ako jest nuspojava.
> Usput, ne mogu naci odobrenje za ovaj IPV koji se sad daje predskolcima od Pastera? Ima li medu nuspjavama bolove u trbuhu ? Dijete mi  se zali vec par dana . )


prije dvie godine kad smo malog vodili na cijepljenje prije škole, on se onako pošteno ispovraćao u autu
i nastavio povraćati još 2-3 dana. 
baš sam tada razmišljala kako bih, da smo ga cijepili i da je počeo povraćati dva sata kasnije, sigurno procijenila da je od cjepiva, ako ništa bar bi mi palo na pamet.

----------


## Peterlin

Naša pedijatrica (sad je već u mirovini) je uredno to pisala. Moj mlađi je dobio neku užasnu alergijsku reakciju kad je cijepljen u dobi od godine dana (ne znam točno po kalendaru - on je ranije rođen pa je to imao pomaknuto) ali sve je to uredno prijavljivala. Nije ništa mene pitala, samo je rekla da mora prijaviti reakciju iako se nije znalo je li od cjepiva ili drugih uzroka. Vodili smo ga na vađenje krvi. Nije to bilo jedini put, ali mu je bilo jako gadno pa sam dobro zapamtila.

Kasnije se pokazalo da je alergičar, pa ni danas ne znam je li cjepivo bilo uzrok ili ne.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam 2013 prijavila na HALMED nuspojavu cijepljenja s priorixom (temperatura i osip) 7-10 dana nakon cijepljenja, koju mi doktorica nije htjela "priznati" niti prijaviti jer je tvrdila da se radi o virozi plus osipu od znoja...
živim u nadi da je to HALMED službeno negdje zabilježio...

----------

